# 'SWALLOW THE MOON' - A Witch, A Soldier vs the Suzki from Hell - FREE



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

​
​
Swallow the Moon by K. A. Jordan

_June called down the moon to find her one true love. A motorcycle from Hell dumped Eric on her doorstep.

An accountant for a failing company, June longs for true love. In a Wiccan summoning ceremony, she swallows the moon in an effort to find her soul mate. What she gets is Ohio National Guardsman Eric Macmillan, who owns a cursed Suzuki Hayabusa and two spirits: DEA agent Jake the Snake, and the malevolent stripper Cora Cobra.

Back from Afghanistan, divorced and un-employed, Eric is the third owner of a Suzuki Hayabusa. The other owners are dead, just not departed. He's looking for the artist who created 'Cora's' snake-inspired paint job. When Eric arrives at the scene of Jake's last sting, on a one-of-a-kind motorcycle, all hell breaks loose -- someone tries to kill him.

Van Man Go is the world's greatest airbrush artist. He will repaint Eric's Hayabusa, for the usual price. Like Cora Cobra and Jake the Snake, Eric must put his soul up for collateral. Cora and Jake failed to pay their debts, now the devil wants his due.

Somebody's going to pay, and pay very soon. Who will it be?

Care to take a ride on the Hayabusa from Hell?_

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon USA

"Swallow the Moon" Amazon UK

"Swallow the Moon" Barnes & Noble

Available at Smashwords

Create Space Paperback Edition


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KA-

Congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you Betsy!

This is an excerpt of a review by a Beta Reader. 

"You write such a fascinating story filled with romance and danger. Your heart beats faster as you pour through the pages waiting to find out what fate is awaiting June and Eric. Cold air brushes against your skin as you sense Cora and Jake near, evil lurking wanting to destroy all in their path. 

It's good against evil, broken, pieced together lives coming forth and being healed. My heart strings stirred when all June wanted was to be loved and love someone in return. 

A really great read."


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Sometimes characters talk to me -

_I was on the porch kicked back with my eyes closed; it was a lovely warm breezy day, when I felt a chill. I opened my eyes to behold him, one of the characters from "Swallow the Moon" sitting opposite me.

Van Man Go was smoking, as usual, a mixture of tobacco and pot. For once he was dressed in clean clothes, no paint stains on the tee shirt, nor holes in his jeans. His hair had been trimmed; his hands were clean of paint.

"You're all dressed up." I sat up. "What's up, Van?"

"We need to talk."

"Sure, want some coffee or a soda?"

"No, thanks. I'm good." He took another hit, careful not to blow the smoke at me.

I smiled, Van is never, ever good. He is the embodiment of dissipation, a man wrecked by excess. Completely uninterested in redemption, he is the perfect foil for a goody-two-shoes hero or heroine or two.

"This looks serious." I took a sip of cranberry juice. "What do you want to talk about?"

"It is the manuscript. I don't want to end up dead at the end of the book."_

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon USA

"Swallow the Moon" Amazon UK

"Swallow the Moon" Barnes & Noble

Available at Smashwords

Create Space Paperback Edition


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_As Eric racked his bike through the gears, he gritted his teeth. He'd been tricked. He didn't know how, but whatever happened in the garage had nothing to do with magic. June wasn't a witch, she was a nutcase.

He wouldn't believe the [bullcrap] about his bike and spirits. There was no such thing as ghosts. They were the stuff of movies - utter nonsense. 
Yeah, he called his bike Cora. Guys name bikes, cars and body parts. It didn't mean anything.

It didn't have anything to do with ghosts or witches or crazy [crap]. He glanced up at the cloudy sky. It was this town - everybody here was nuts - like some kind of horror flick.

While he was off serving his country, his life was completely destroyed. Cora was all he had left. Everything else was gone or packed in a storage unit.

A large dark SUV passed him, going the other way. Eric flinched and checked his rearview mirrors. The SUV kept going, but his train of thought shifted. He had a better idea of the county roads, thanks to the Ohio map. He wouldn't be trapped or lost so easily this time.

Eric slowed for the stop sign - no cars - he blew through it. He found the Rt. 11 on ramp and turned north. He could take 11 to Lake Road, then west to Geneva where there was a Harley shop. Someone would help him find Van Man Go.

The freeway was open, flat, inviting him to test the engine. Cora sang to him until he shifted into sixth, then her engine shrieked. He crouched behind the windshield and let her rip, 90 miles an hour - 100 - 105, Cora had plenty left to give. Flashing red lights ahead warned him the highway was ending. Just a mile up the road was a set of stop signs and a cross road. He coasted to a stop, then turned left.

This part of the city looked flat broke. There were buildings with the tarpaper siding from the middle of the last century. The impression of age made him feel that he was moving back in time to the 1930's or 40's.

He went over the hill and down into the Harbor. He saw marinas on his left. While a huge ship offloaded on the right. He kept to the speed limit as he took the sharp turn, passed under the huge stone counter weight that hung over the road, like a giant hammer, onto the short span of bridge. 
The mile long strip of Bridge Street opened up in front of him. Lined with bars and little shops, studded with baskets of bright-colored flowers, the street fairly buzzed with people and cars. Moving slowly with the flow of traffic, Eric saw the simple white sign with black lettering.

"Van Man Go - Custom Painting." 
_

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon USA

"Swallow the Moon" Amazon UK

"Swallow the Moon" Barnes & Noble

Available at Smashwords

Create Space Paperback Edition


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

K. A. Jordan said:


> _As Eric racked his bike through the gears, he gritted his teeth. He'd been tricked. He didn't know how, but whatever happened in the garage had nothing to do with magic. June wasn't a witch, she was a nutcase.
> 
> He wouldn't believe the bullsh*t about his bike and spirits. There was no such thing as ghosts. They were the stuff of movies - utter nonsense.
> Yeah, he called his bike Cora. Guys name bikes, cars and body parts. It didn't mean anything.
> ...


Love it. The more he denies it, the spookier it gets. Good going, Kat.

I used to ride a poncey Laverda. It got no respect from the local Angels, though the blunt end of its fire extinguisher got plenty. It had been built by Italian "mechanics" who dreamed of being spaghetti merchants instead. Do I take it that Cora the Hayabusa is above such mundane necessities as fire extinguishers?


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

The Hyabusa is a top of the line speed machine. 

It is also the leading cause of death for Marines in the USA. 

I had a heck of time talking my husband out of buying one. He got the M109 instead. That' the white bike I'm sitting on in the Goodreads Avi.


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds good! I love romances with a touch of magic in them. Congrats on your new release.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_As a guy who enjoys a good romance novel from time to time, I tend to be a bit more critical. When things happen that don't make sense, I tend to frown. Well guess what. I never frowned ONCE while reading Swallow the Moon. I expected to read this in a week or so, only to find myself unable to put it down. - Daniel A. Roberts

_


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Excerpt - June has decided to try to talk to Van Man Go, the mad artist, in order to free Eric from Cora Cobra's spell._

Still, she had to try to talk to Van Man Go. She crossed the parking lot. She could smell paint, just as she had in the dream, when Cora came to get her motorcycle painted. There was movement in the back of the shop. Her shoes clicked on the paint splattered pavement. The artist stepped from the shadows.

"Well, it's the little witch girl." Van Man Go wore a ragged flannel shirt over his stained t-shirt. "I thought you'd make an appearance sooner or later."

"I came to see your work." She would try flattery. "I'm told that you're the best."

His brown eyes assessed her. He smiled, showing teeth filed into fangs.

"Come in, come in; I don't get many pure and righteous visitors." He waved her to the office. "Most of my customers have other things on their minds."

She followed him, nervous, but determined. The large office was surprisingly clean and furnished sparsely. Awards adorned the walls - trophies filled a tall case, framed magazine covers featured photos of his work. Van gave her a few moments to take it all in before he ushered her to a chair.

"Have a seat." He gestured to a table and chairs that were decorated with painted zebra stripes. He settled in the chair across from her, a pleasant expression on his crafty face.

"What's on your mind?"

What to say? Where to start?

"I'm here concerning a motorcycle you painted."

"Which one?" He gestured at the photos. "I've done hundreds of bikes over the years."

"Cora Cobra's Hayabusa."

"Aha! That bike. Um - yes." Amusement brought a quirk to his lips. "What about it?"

"There's something&#8230;" June fell silent as the absurdity of the situation struck her. He knew. He was going to make HER spell it out.

"Odd?" Van prompted, his hand in front of his mouth to hide his smirk. It was in his eyes.

"How about I just lay my cards on the table?" Years of secrets and hiding her religion were useless here. He'd already called her 'the little witch girl' to her face.

"By all means." He gestured to her to go ahead; a curiously regal gesture that was at odds with his shrunken frame. Cool, polite to a fault, with the mannerisms of a gentleman - Van Man Go was not what she expected him to be.

"There's - ah - a spirit - two spirits attached to the motorcycle." She had the sinking feeling that she was in way over her head. "Cora and Jake are both - haunting Eric and his bike."

For a moment she thought he was going to deny everything, make her look like an idiot. It was in his eyes, a deep amusement under the facade of polite interest.

"Go on."

"It all leads back to you."

"It does?" Van shrugged. "Well, it might - but why should I care?"

"Surely you know what's going on?"

"Don't be a fool, girl. Once Cora gets her fangs in a man - it's over."

"I don't believe you."

"You'll see." He smiled.

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon USA

"Swallow the Moon" Amazon UK

"Swallow the Moon" Barnes & Noble

Available at Smashwords

Create Space Paperback Edition


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Lo, Kat, that snakeskin bike creeps me out; it gives me shivers in places that Herman Miller's designers didn't anticipate the occupant of their chair would have.

But why isn't your new cover in your sig line yet? Is there a reason for using your new cover at the top of the page and your old cover in the sig line?


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Well - the sig line has been a problem. I haven't gotten it to work yet.

That cover is out of this world.

Hey - I've got it working!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_June went to the front door, opening it. She heard the high-pitched whine of a motorcycle. It was coming fast - way too fast for the curve by her house.

June stepped outside so she could see the road. The roar of a truck with a modified muffler was now audible. The motorcycle engine screamed like it was running all-out. There was a shriek of brakes as the driver saw the curve and tried to slow; a metallic thud, a hoarse scream and the laughter of at least two men.

"Got him!"

"Ha! [expletive] narc!"

They ran him off the road? Deliberately? June ducked back in the house to grab her cell phone from the table. She raced out the front door with both dogs sprinting ahead of her.

This was wrong. This was horrible. This would be murder if the biker died!

She ran to the corner, where the motorcycle lights cast odd shadows against the high weeds. The driver - where was he? She searched the weeds. Rags barked on the other side of the bike.

June saw two people, a woman who was crumpled and still and a man who stirred slightly. Rags growled at the woman; his hair stood on end along his spine. June couldn't look away; the woman's body looked misshapen in the dimness. There was no doubt that she was dead.

Tasha bumped June's hand and licked her wrist, whining to get attention. Startled from staring, June let Tasha lead her away from the dead woman over to the man. Using her cell phone as a flashlight, June knelt by the man's side. He moved feebly, moaning, but alive, his face covered by a helmet, his body protected by a full set of sport-bike leathers.

June smelled gas. She moved over to the bike. Gasoline drizzled into the weeds. Frantically she found the shut off valve. The next moments were very blurred as she called 911 and gave her address. She was still taking with the operator when she heard the roaring of the truck.

"They're coming back!" June squeaked. 
_

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon USA

"Swallow the Moon" Amazon UK

"Swallow the Moon" Barnes & Noble

Available at Smashwords

Create Space Paperback Edition


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_The old gas station had once been white. Over the years, it had been painted and repainted so many times the old paint flaked off in rainbow layers until the white showed through in places. The scene, spray painted graffiti style, was of two motorcycles racing neck and neck. One white, one red: the white one was out front by a nose, a mere outline, while the red one was being ridden by a red-skinned demon, complete with horns.

Cora shut off the engine of her white Hayabusa motorcycle. The smell of paint hit her like a wet blanket and stuck in her nose. She walked inside the open bay, slightly sick from the chemical smell. A balding, heavily tattooed man was taping a car with deft movements. It was almost as if the tape was alive in his hands, he did it so effortlessly.

Boyfriend was a freak.

He was painfully thin and his skin was loose as if he had lost a great deal of weight. The tattoos that wound around his arms were sinister red and black entwined figures that seemed to move. His ears were weighed down with a half dozen rings and a plug the size of a quarter through his earlobes. Screeching guitar music played in the background. It sounded like the speakers had been blown out.

She strutted over to the ancient stereo and pulled the plug. He whirled, glaring at her.

For a second, she could have sworn that his eyes were as red as those of an albino mouse, then they were a normal, human brown. He licked his lips at the sight of her.

"Hell-low," he said, straightening up. "I'm Van Man Go. What can I do you out of, little girl?"

Cora was dressed to ride in jeans, high-heeled boots and a t-shirt, but he made her feel like she was in her skimpiest stripper outfit. Well, if he wanted to play THAT game, she would have him eating out of her hand. She switched to stripper mode and sashayed over to him, hips swinging and boots clacking. She was six foot tall in her bare feet, no little girl!

"I'm Cora Cobra." She looked down at him and smiled.

"Any relation to Clare?" he asked nervously, his eyes darting behind her to her motorcycle.

"Is she your wife?" Cora turned so she could see the bike as well. She took a wide stance, so she was looking across her shoulder at him.

"Hell no." Van Man Go laughed. His teeth were filed into fangs and there was stud in his tongue. "That your scooter?"

Cora arched her eyebrows at him.

"I didn't fly here on a broom." She tossed her hair, the cornrow braids she was sporting this week were tipped with bells that jangled. She knew the black hair set off her alabaster complexion and Goth makeup.

"You'd look good on a broom." He grinned, undressing her with his eyes.

She assessed him with the same interest he was giving her. "Next time I'll come see you in my working outfit," she promised. "I was afraid you were a citizen or some boring business man."

"Not a chance." Van flashed his tongue stud at her. "I do love to make a deal."

"I want the greatest paint job you've ever made for my bike." Cora flashed the rings on her tongue back at him.

"Do tell?"

Cora fished into her back pocket and pulled out photos of her pet snake. "I want the bike painted to look like her."

"Pretty snake," Van said, raising his eyebrows.

The snake was an Albino python, yellow and white with brown markings.

"Ohh, that's more like it," he purred as he looked at a shot of Cora dressed in leather shorts and a bustier, her snake wrapped around her shoulders.

"Nice outfit."

"I want that on the gas tank."

"This will cost you."

"I can pay."

Van Man Go smirked at Cora Cobra.

"You will."_

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon USA

"Swallow the Moon" Amazon UK

"Swallow the Moon" Barnes & Noble

Available at Smashwords

Create Space Paperback Edition


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

What else can I offer as a teaser?

_*As a guy who enjoys a good romance novel from time to time,* I tend to be a bit more critical...only to find myself unable to put it down.

One of my pet peeves of women writers who write about men's reactions in a romantic novel is having the guy so far off base as to be unreal...She gets it right.

...*the story took on a quality of realism that I enjoy,* and happily immersed myself into the world...Well done, Jordan._

Daniel A. Roberts on Sep. 18, 2011 : **** stars!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

4 Stars for Swallow the Moon on Good Book alert.

Here is an excerpt:
_There's something a bit charming and naive about a person using magic in an attempt to summon their true love. There's also something almost obviously pragmatic about it. It is that combination of traits in the female main character, June, that makes her a likable heroine. June possesses a flawed yet realistic humanity about her that grants her character depth. Similarly, the main male lead, Eric, an emotionally scarred vet also comes across well as believable character. Indeed, his psychological struggles form the basis of an interesting character arc that isn't defined by grandiose supernatural show downs despite the threat to his very soul being posed by a possessed bike._


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_That being said, the supernatural elements were intriguing. I have nothing against a good vampire, werewolf, or faerie story, nor anything against the often complex mythology that accompanies such stories, but the more straight-forward and personal supernatural challenge presented in this book made for a nice change of pace. The motivations of the entities the main characters deal with (at least some anyway) aren't as straight-forward as they first appear, adding to the tension. _

Not only that, but the hero is HOT! HOT! HOT!

Just because he's in love with his motorcycle...it doesn't change much.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome to Ashtabula Ohio, a truly God-forsaken place.

Here you will meet a Witch who will do anything for true love. A hot hero with a yen for tequila and speed seduced by a dead stripper named Cora Cobra. A dead DEA agent who wants revenge on the men who killed him and his life back. And a man artist who sold his soul to be the best airbrush artist in the world.

Come in to the Iroquois Club - a hotel over 100 years old - and have a beer.

_Setting is also well-utilized in Swallow The Moon both in the author's clear painting of a dying part of the American Midwest and also in taking advantage of the economic struggle afflicting the region to provide some exploration of certain socioeconomic themes and also highlight the desperation of the leads. 
_

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon USA

"Swallow the Moon" Amazon UK

"Swallow the Moon" Barnes & Noble

Available at Smashwords

Create Space Paperback Edition


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

K. A. Jordan said:


> Welcome to Ashtabula Ohio, a truly God-forsaken place.
> 
> Here you will meet a Witch who will do anything for true love. A hot hero with a yen for tequila and speed seduced by a dead stripper named Cora Cobra. A dead DEA agent who wants revenge on the men who killed him and his life back. And a man artist who sold his soul to be the best airbrush artist in the world.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your setting is another weird character, Kat, just like the slithery bike.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

The setting is irresistible! More atmosphere than your average Hollywood set. LOL

I intend to singlehandedly increase the tourist industry in Ashtabula.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

K. A. Jordan said:


> The setting is irresistible! More atmosphere than your average Hollywood set. LOL
> 
> I intend to singlehandedly increase the tourist industry in Ashtabula.


Ashtabula has a claim to fame already, though I doubt most of the residents know this. The tradition American single-piece bicycle crank is called an Ashtabula crank.

Not many people know that -- Michael Caine


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

My grandfather worked at the Bow & Socket, which made bicycle parts.

Ashtabula is also home of one of the worst train disasters of the 19th Century. A bridge failed with a passenger train on it.


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

K. A. Jordan said:


> My grandfather worked at the Bow & Socket, which made bicycle parts.


That's fascinating, Kat. I'm a keen cyclist -- see http://coolmainpress.com/BICYCLING.html for some of my bikes and rides (one even with Lance though I'd dropped him off by the time I passed the photographer who was supposed to record this singular conjunction of great cyclists for posterity...) -- so you having a connection makes me treasure you all the more.

We never know what connections we make in the oddest places. I met my wife out in Australia and her dad turned out to have worked at Mullard in England to the end, and I design high voltage thermionic tube hi-fi equipment, in which the tubes made by Mullard are deeply revered.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

It is a very small world, after all.   

Someone has said that since Facebook there is less than 4 people separating any 2 random people in the world. I do believe it. I've connected with a great many people I thought 'lost' forever because of the internet.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

New Review!

4.0 out of 5 stars A good read..., March 5, 2012

By Sharon Tillotson - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This review is from: Swallow the Moon (Kindle Edition)

_I don't particularly believe in ghosts, I'm not into rituals that conjure up our wishes, and urban or dark fantasy has never appealed to me. But I had read another story by the author and enjoyed it, so I decided to give Swallow the Moon a try. And I am very glad I did, because it reminded me we have not done books a favor by over-categorizing them. I enjoyed the story for the good read that it was._

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon USA

"Swallow the Moon" Amazon UK

"Swallow the Moon" Barnes & Noble

Available at Smashwords

Create Space Paperback Edition


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Swallow the Moon is a unique novel that carries the reader along on a "can't put it down" read. I don't know how to categorize this book except to say it kept me turning the pages and made me feel genuinely interested in the fate of the characters. Mix into the romance, ghosts and magic a murder mystery and the suspense won't let you put it down. The author doesn't waste words or your time. She paints pictures that make the reader feel like part of the story. I am glad I decided to give it a try and I look forward to more from this author. - Oaktree1 - Amazon
_


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

K. A. Jordan said:


> _Swallow the Moon is a unique novel that carries the reader along on a "can't put it down" read. I don't know how to categorize this book except to say it kept me turning the pages and made me feel genuinely interested in the fate of the characters. Mix into the romance, ghosts and magic a murder mystery and the suspense won't let you put it down. The author doesn't waste words or your time. She paints pictures that make the reader feel like part of the story. I am glad I decided to give it a try and I look forward to more from this author. - Oaktree1 - Amazon
> _


What a great review!

Merry Christmas, Kat!

(Or does on wish a witch a merry Christmas? It was a pagan festival once, after all.)


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Dakota, and Merry Christmas to you and your family. May your stockings never run, but run over with Godiva and Dove bars!

Um - one thing -  I'm not a witch, a wiccan or a pagan. I'm a 'pagan empathizer' for sure.

I might qualify for the 'B' word once in a while - like when I can't get my hands on chocolate when I REALLY need.   

I hope the new year and the new reading season is good to everyone!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

New 5-star review:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/AQJX3HDOQZZVV/ref=cm_cr_pr_pdp

COULD not put this one down! A little bit of Wiccan magic, a wounded warrior, a haunted motorcycle, and a murdering drug ring keep the suspense and plot twists rolling. Add in some romance and you've got a perfect read.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_June poured the pure spring water into the delicate brandy snifter. She held the glass to the sky, chanting the ritual words, capturing the full moon in the smooth round glass.

She ended the chant, "So mote it be."

She closed her eyes, then swallowed the moon.

The moon was cold, fresh with a tang of magic. June felt the chill brilliance wash through her body.

The light of the moon filled her like a fountain, the light inside her spilled out with every breath. Her arms spread wide, the breeze lifted her hair. She could hear the soft symphony of the wind in the trees as they whispered secrets to each other. June felt suspended on the breeze, summoning the light, summoning him.

There was no flash of light, no open 'world-gate' for her beloved to walk through. Only her heart calling silently for the mate that fate had chosen for her.

Eventually she came back to earth, ending her ritual, banishing her circle, thanking her angels. The ritual left her feeling powerful, buoyed by her contact with the moon, the earth, the elements and the angels.

She re-packed her ritual items in her basket, donned the shawl against the chill. Her step was lighter, her lips curved in a smile as her loose dark hair swung free to her shoulder blades. The bugs and the night birds seemed to sing louder, more joyfully.

Just before she went into the house, she turned to blow a kiss to the moon. 
~^~
_

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon USA

"Swallow the Moon" Amazon UK

"Swallow the Moon" Barnes & Noble

Available at Smashwords

Create Space Paperback Edition


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

5-Star on Goodreads:

Swallow the Moon

_I rec'd this book as a free kindle from Book Basset on Amazon. Thank you Book Basset.

Now let me tell you- this book has it all and more - I started reading this thinking it was a romance book. Boy was I wrong.

June wants to find her one true love and she is tried of waiting for him. She is a Wicca- so on this perfect night she goes out into the field to summon her one true love- what she summons is her love and a couple spirits. Here is where the story really gets interesting..._

*...as to how this works out- and which one does she end up with. For that you will have to read the book. And I must say YOU HAVE TO READ THE BOOK!!!*


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Wicca Witch 4 Book Blog 

_The Place To Get The Stories That Give you Chills, Make you Shiver! Where The Things that Lurk in the Night Live..._


_I liked the split of the different aspects of the love story and the Paranormal thriller. K.A. Jordan did this very well and it meshed nicely, not getting tangled as it so easily could have. Instead the story flowed beautiful from one aspect to the next as we learn and watch the story unfold.

The Spirits were done amazingly well in the story and so incredibly creepy! the rituals that were performed and the way that June deals with them was well researched and even the fictional parts were well thought out and crafty. Van Man Go was the ultimate creepy guy and I think that even if he was the best artist in the world I would never have walked into his shop...lol...he did have a wicked cool name and his character was done really well I sure didn't want to have anything to do with the dude._

http://wiccawitch4.blogspot.ca/2013/05/swallow-moon-by-ka-jordan.html#.UY7zG7WG2So

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/613051980


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, K.A. Jordan deserves 5 stars.  Swallow the Moon works on so many levels.  Read it, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you!

There is a new cover in the works.

Stay tuned!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_The Spirits were done amazingly well in the story and so incredibly creepy! the rituals that were performed and the way that June deals with them was well researched and even the fictional parts were well thought out and crafty. Van Man Go was the ultimate creepy guy and I think that even if he was the best artist in the world I would never have walked into his shop...lol...he did have a wicked cool name and his character was done really well I sure didn't want to have anything to do with the dude. _ Goodreads.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_...Add to the mix a gang of crystal meth makers operating out of the local factory where June works, a family heritage of dealings with the occult and a town where people have long memoires and short fuses and you have the ingredients for a crackling good story. Written in a crisp, clean style, without flowery embellishments or unnecessary explanations Swallow the Moon takes hold of you in the same way the grasping spirits do. You feel compelled to read on and find out what happens next and whether the girl gets her man.
_ - Ian Mathie Author of 'Bride Price' and 'Man in a Mud Hut.'


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_The Spirits were done amazingly well in the story and so incredibly creepy!_

Goodreads
May 11, 2013 Amanda Masters rated it 5 of 5 stars


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,715 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts
#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards


----------



## Dakota Franklin (Dec 16, 2011)

K. A. Jordan said:


> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,715 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts
> #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards


Nice business if you can get it, Kat!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Dakota!

Amazon made my ebook free, so I'm enjoying the ride once again.

Glad to see you have a new book out!


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

K. A. Jordan said:


> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,715 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts
> #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards


Hi Kat,
Good going, looks like things are picking up again for you.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Slipped a bit, but still going strong:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,678 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts 
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Witches & Wizards


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_..I couldn't name a category into which to fit Swallow the Moon. It is a hybrid book, a contemporary romance both character and plot driven, with elements of the supernatural. The characters are believable and well wrought, the settings realistically rendered. The author knows returning vets and their inner demons. Bringing outer demons into the equation seemed a natural thing, and gave us one of the coolest bad dudes ever in Van Man Go. The setup for the meeting between our leads was very well done, and set up the engaging plot equally well. A touch of humor here and there completed the appeal of the book..._


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

K. A. Jordan said:


> _..I couldn't name a category into which to fit Swallow the Moon. It is a hybrid book, a contemporary romance both character and plot driven, with elements of the supernatural. The characters are believable and well wrought, the settings realistically rendered. The author knows returning vets and their inner demons. Bringing outer demons into the equation seemed a natural thing, and gave us one of the coolest bad dudes ever in Van Man Go. The setup for the meeting between our leads was very well done, and set up the engaging plot equally well. A touch of humor here and there completed the appeal of the book..._


What a fabulous review. I wouldn't worry overly much about not being able to categorize a novel to a sub-sub-sub-fractional-niche-genre. Good writing often defies classification altogether, which is why it so often creates a brand-new category.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

*$0.99 On Amazon, B&N, Smashwords and Affliates.*

4.0 out of 5 stars A Wiccan, a vet, and a possessed bike, November 18, 2011 
By Good Book Alert - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Swallow the Moon (Kindle Edition) 
Flawed but realistic characters make Swallow The Moon an enjoyable paranormal romance.

Summary:

When Wiccan June attempts a ritual to summon her one true love, she never expected an unemployed veteran with a possessed bike to show up instead. With two ghosts and other dark forces at work, June may have to worry less about love and more about survival.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

4.0 out of 5 stars - 21 Feb 2013

By Michelle - Published on Amazon.com

Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

Loved the book. It keeped me guessing about what would happen next. So happy that they made it through everything that was thrown at them.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

New 5-Star review!
_
Very good read. I enjoyed this book tremendously. It kept me engaged and I read it pretty fast. I will look for more from this author. _


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

From Goodreads -

Sharon Tillotson rated it  ****
Swallow the Moon is a great example of the kinds of stories that can come from the freedom of Indie publishing. 

A comtemporary romance with elements of the Supernatural, it is well written, with characters who grow as the plot progresses.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

_Despite the ever-present threat of the supernatural posed in this story, the strength in the novel actually lies in the somewhat more mundane interface between two slightly damaged human beings interested in finding emotional connection and stability. This, I think, provided for nice reader engagement in their interactions that isn't solely reliant on supernatural shenanigans. _


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Currently free on most Amazon sites

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,570 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Paranormal > Ghosts 
#13 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Holidays


----------

